# Caltrimmer ruts



## Gudor (Jul 2, 2018)

New to the forum and I couldn't find anything on this topic. I completely renovated my lawn last summer and put down ~4" of 75%/25% sand/compost and seeded with fine fescue. Likely due to the high sand content (and new lawn), I noticed my Caltrimmer can leave small ruts - especially when ground is wet, and DON'T let the mower idle in once spot! The rear wheels on the Trimmer are actually pretty narrow, and I noticed it more as I decided to get my back-up McClane mower tuned for selling. The McClane has rear wheels that are twice as wide, and they leave virtually no ruts compared to the Trimmer.

Has anyone replaced/modified the rear wheels on the Trimmers with wider ones? Rough measurements suggest wider wheels are completely possible, and before I start reinventing the wheel  , I figured I would ask if anyone has already found a good solution.

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

I was thinking about trying to tackle this problem with some modifications myself. Turning too sharp, especially without forward momentum, can pull up a small divot even in thick established turf. I don't know if it's more due to the size of the "tires" or their composition.

I was thinking about trying to replace them with some pneumatic tires and see if that helps at all, and if there are any unknown consequences that I am not thinking of. It seem that after mowing with it for a short time this problem would be obvious to the designers/engineers.....


----------



## Gudor (Jul 2, 2018)

I am pretty sure it is the size vs the material - the McClane leaves no ruts in my lawn. Pneumatic tires might help (at that width), but I would be fearful of not getting a consistent height as they squished/bounced/etc.

But yes, you and I are on the same page - If I wasn't selling my McClane, I would try to swap the wheels.

Thank you for the reply


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Gudor What size is your McLane? I was trying to remember how wide those tires were on the back.

I don't believe that a wider tire will help out much. My 27" TruCut will still leave ruts if I don't turn it conservatively. I think the best way to reduce this issue is to make wider turns or to do more of a 3 point turn. One other way is to to cut the grass lower so that it is more dense.

For reference, here is the Cal vs TruCut. Both 20". The TruCut tire is about 1/8 wider.


----------



## Gudor (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah, I have learned to do 'rounder' turns - pivoting on a wheel is an absolute no-no. What is weird about the trimmer is that the tire is decently wide at one point, but then it comes narrower on the outside. I agree you have to be careful no matter what, but I do think a wider wheel would give you more grace.

Tnak you for the reply.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a greens mower with the huge rollers in the back so I don't necessarily have this issue but I was also going to suggest the 3-point turn. I even do it now just because you don't want to disturb the turf and it also seems to be the easiest way to manage turning these big machines.

Best of luck finding a solution!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Gudor said:


> Yeah, I have learned to do 'rounder' turns - pivoting on a wheel is an absolute no-no. What is weird about the trimmer is that the tire is decently wide at one point, but then it comes narrower on the outside. I agree you have to be careful no matter what, but I do think a wider wheel would give you more grace.
> 
> Tnak you for the reply.


I'm having this issue with my Trimmer and it's driving me crazy. I've mowed with it about 4 times now and I can't seem to get a good method down for turning. I either leave a divet in the grass from my wheel from turning to sharply or I tilt too much and the drive wheel in the back digs in. The other option is to accidently drive the blade in and scalp. Sometimes I get lucky and do all three. When you describe rounder turns, can you be more specific? My poor grass looks terrible every time I mow.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I tilt too much and the drive wheel in the back digs in.


You can try adding a standard #10 (3/16") x 1-1/2" - 1-3/4" screw with a locking nut to your roller chain. This will increase the amount of space you have to tilt the REEL back and not have the rear roller drag.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I tilt too much and the drive wheel in the back digs in.
> ...


Thank you! Will try it.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I tilt too much and the drive wheel in the back digs in.
> ...


Turns out I don't have the same type of chain you do. It's more like furniture chain. My husband said he wants to just make a cable with a turnbuckle in the middle to adjust the height. Do you think that would work? See pic below of the chain


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Bermuda_Newbie Sure, whatever will shorten the distance between the roller and the frame, when it's in the up
Position, and doesn't allow it to touch. You could just shorten your current chain a little.

How much distance is between the roller and frame when it's in the up position now?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> @Bermuda_Newbie Sure, whatever will shorten the distance between the roller and the frame, when it's in the up
> Position, and doesn't allow it to touch. You could just shorten your current chain a little.
> 
> How much distance is between the roller and frame when it's in the up position now?


Not sure on the distance. I think we'll try a few turns and see what it does. We will be threading a lock nut on to the turnbuckle hook that holds the chain so it's not flying around.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Bermuda_Newbie That looks like a good option to me :thumbup:


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@SGrabs33 thanks so much for the suggestion. My husband is all excited to help now. He doesn't care for lawn maintenance but he does like machines. This is a win-win!


----------

